# Tornado in Malaga?



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Stay safe guys. 

Take a moment to review tornado safety tips: Tornadoes | Ready.gov

Click on "during" for the most important information.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Tornado?! Its more like a Typhoon! Never seen the likes since the rainy season in Asia! I think we had a lucky first winter in Spain last year!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The last two winters have been pretty good on the whole.

We've just had a really violent hailstorm here, and the streets to either side of my house are just like rivers. Thankfully, being on a hill it just flows past us, but I'm sure we'll be reading lots of reports of damage to surrounding areas soon, unfortunately. It seemed worse to me than the bad storm we had in September 2007 when Nerja suffered a lot of damage and someone drowned when his basement garage suffered a flash flood.

It's amazing our electricity and internet has stayed on, just a momentary interruption during this morning's thunderstorm. Years ago the power used to go off every time it rained heavily and could be off for hours, shows how much the infrastructure has improved.

It's weird to think that on Tuesday we were sitting by the beach having lunch in Rincon de la Victoria, saying we really should have put sunscreen on!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I woke up at 7 AM today with the sounds of the crashing rain. Scared me to death! My neighbour came up this morning for our Spanish-English class and I had the patio window and bedroom window open. It wasn't raining when I greeted her at the door. But it started violently again then, and in just 10 seconds there was water all over my apartment! 

My aunt was coming in to visit me today from Rincon de la Victoria, but she just called to say she can't come in because it's too dangerous. 

So is this typical for Malaga? :confused2:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, and thanks for that link, Elenetxu.

Also, could someone recommend a good online weather channel in English, please?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In English:
Weather: Málaga (Málaga) - 7-Day weather forecast - Table - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

You can also select other locations if you are going somewhere, e.g. Granada, etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I woke up at 7 AM today with the sounds of the crashing rain. Scared me to death! My neighbour came up this morning for our Spanish-English class and I had the patio window and bedroom window open. It wasn't raining when I greeted her at the door. But it started violently again then, and in just 10 seconds there was water all over my apartment!
> 
> My aunt was coming in to visit me today from Rincon de la Victoria, but she just called to say she can't come in because it's too dangerous.
> 
> So is this typical for Malaga? :confused2:


Tornados and hailstorms are a bit unusual, but the very heavy rain you can expect to see quite a few times each winter - when it rains here, it really rains! The bad storms can be very localised - the one that caused loss of life in Nerja in 2007 did hardly any damage in my town and it's only a 20 minute drive away. One Christmas Eve there was a hailstorm in Torre del Mar which completely covered the beach (looked like snow) and caused the motorway to be shut, but here, less than 5km away, we saw not a single hailstone and didn't know anything about it until we saw it in the papers. Can't remember if it was last year or the one before, but there were pictures of people canoeing down the street past El Corte Ingles in Malaga when it was flooded - and the next day, the water was all gone.

5 mintes after my last post, it stopped raining here and the sun came out. It can change so quickly here, from good to bad and back to good again.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It was 2012, here you go:-

https://www.google.es/search?q=inun...i=LzR3VMyXLaXW7Aay5YCgDg&ved=0CCAQsAQ&dpr=0.9


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

From this morning, whatever it was it did a bit of damege.

Un posible tornado afecta a Málaga - Noticias de El tiempo



> _La provincia de Málaga se encuentra con aviso naranja por fuertes precipitaciones desde esta mañana y en aviso amarillo desde ayer por lluvias y tormentas. Y no es para menos porque además de acumularse importantes cantidades de precipitación, el viento ha arrasado y ha causado importantes daños en las inmediaciones del aeropuerto, Churriana y Torremolinos, afectando a vehículos, mobiliario urbano, vegetación y prácticamente todo lo que se ha encontrado a su paso. Todo ello, provocado por un posible tornado._


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Baldilocks, thanks a whole bunch for that link! It's awesome. Yes, also for my anticipated travels. 

Lynn, that's quite an account of the storms you've experienced. Those pictures of the 2012 storm tell quite the story! I'm right near that river and it's always been dry since moving here. Now I know what it looks like full. I haven't gone out today. Perhaps it's full today? Perhaps I'll venture out. But as a Canadian I'm more comfortable with snow storms. 

Pazcat, those pictures of today's storm are scary! 

With storms like this makes me think how Mother Nature is the Real Boss. If she were a person....I'd hate to piss her off in a dark alley.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been reading up a bit on the history, and apparently Malaga Capital had even worse floods in 1989, when eight people died as a result - and at this time of year, too. I sincerely hope we won't be in for anything like it this year.


El diluvio universal lleg? a M?laga en 1989. SUR.es


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

*AllHeart...*



> Also, could someone recommend a good online weather channel in English, please?


Ive always found 'Accuweather' to be just that for our neck of the woods...

Spain Weather - AccuWeather.com


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The aftermath of the hailstorm today:-


Una nueva tormenta cae en forma de granizo en el municipio de Vélez . SUR.es


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you want to see radar of where rains etc are:
Rain Alarm


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn, what a hailstorm!!! Are you okay? Is that ice on the road actually hail? If that's hail, those are the biggest hail balls I've ever seen in my life! Yes, I too hope we're not in for the same as '89 with a 25-day day storm. Wow!

Whitenoiz, thanks a lot for that link. That's actually one of the ones that I used in Canada.  Good to know it works well here too.

Baldilocks, that's a really cool rain-tracking link! What about that link that I never noticed in your signature? Is that your blog?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Lynn, what a hailstorm!!! Are you okay? Is that ice on the road actually hail? If that's hail, that's the biggest hail balls I've ever seen in my life! Yes, I too hope we're not in for the same as '89 with a day storm. Wow!


Oh yes, we're fine thanks. That ice is certainly hail (not single hailstones, just accumulated blobs of them), and all of it fell in the space of just 15 minutes so you can imagine how heavy it was. All our plant pots in the patio and on the terrace were piled high with it, and there were what looked like snowdrifts against some of our neighbours' walls. Hasn't done the plants much good but I suppose they'll soon grow again.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Baldilocks, that's a really cool rain-tracking link! What about that link that I never noticed in your signature? Is that your blog?


Yes - that is our Bulletin from Castillo de Locubín. It used to go out as a pdf but now it is on-line. A couple of years ago we had snow-flakes the size of Mandarin oranges - they only do things big here not just in Texas in Texas


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Oh yes, we're fine thanks. That ice is certainly hail (not single hailstones, just accumulated blobs of them), and all of it fell in the space of just 15 minutes so you can imagine how heavy it was. All our plant pots in the patio and on the terrace were piled high with it, and there were what looked like snowdrifts against some of our neighbours' walls. Hasn't done the plants much good but I suppose they'll soon grow again.


 I'm relieved you're okay. Was anyone hurt? There must have been a lot of damage in town, eh? That's a whole lot of hail in 15 minutes! Unbelievable. 

I hope your TLC revives your plants. Poor little things. They were completely helpless and defenceless in that brutal hail storm! I hope your local farmers didn't suffer too much of a loss.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Yes - that is our Bulletin from Castillo de Locubín. It used to go out as a pdf but now it is on-line. A couple of years ago we had snow-flakes the size of Mandarin oranges - they only do things big here not just in Texas in Texas


Wow. I love your writing style! You have a gentle rhythm and a really strong command of English vocabulary and sentence structure, without sounding hoity. The blog entries are very educational, without sounding preachy. 

And what a treat to see your parents (?mum & dad), doggies and MIL. Those pics put a huge smile on my face.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Wow. I love your writing style! You have a gentle rhythm and a really strong command of English vocabulary and sentence structure, without sounding hoity. The blog entries are very educational, without sounding preachy.
> 
> And what a treat to see your parents (?mum & dad), doggies and MIL. Those pics put a huge smile on my face.


My parents are both dead. Any family pics you might see are SWMBO and the suegra.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> My parents are both dead. Any family pics you might see are SWMBO and the suegra.


 I figured as much, but was trying to be PC. I was also confused by their age. That's why put a question mark. So who are "Mum and dad?"


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> I figured as much, but was trying to be PC. I was also confused by their age. That's why put a question mark. So who are "Mum and dad?"


They will appear in Rubio and Scruffy's occasional column and refer to SWMBO and myself. What is also confusing you is I am 18 years older than SWMBO but only 10 years younger than the suegra (viuda).


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> They will appear in Rubio and Scruffy's occasional column and refer to SWMBO and myself. What is also confusing you is I am 18 years older than SWMBO but only 10 years younger than the suegra (viuda).


 It is at times like this that I am so grateful for Pesky Wesky's link to Linguee! 

So you and SWMBO are "mum and dad," and viuda (widow)/suegra (mother-in-law/MIL is "grandma." Right?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> It is at times like this that I am so grateful for Pesky Wesky's link to Linguee!
> 
> So you and SWMBO are "mum and dad," and viuda (widow)/suegra (mother-in-law/MIL is "grandma." Right?


You got it


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> You got it


 Gotcha. 

....smiling even bigger now....


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

whitenoiz said:


> *AllHeart...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just checking that site tonight, looking at the month ahead, seeing that the forecast for December 21st was high 3º, low -1º, snow. That's the day my daughter (hopefully) arrives for Christmas! I wonder how accurate that will prove to be. Maybe we'll be in for a white Christmas.

AllHeart, I will never look at hail again without thinking of them as 'hail balls'.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Madliz said:


> I was just checking that site tonight, looking at the month ahead, seeing that the forecast for December 21st was high 3º, low -1º, snow. That's the day my daughter (hopefully) arrives for Christmas! I wonder how accurate that will prove to be. Maybe we'll be in for a white Christmas.


 Hey Liz! That's awesome that your daughter is coming for Christmas. Yay! So you're actually hoping for a white Christmas? You can just imagine how pleased I am to see the green forecast in Malaga for my first winter here. Woot!

Malaga Month Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Andalusia Spain



Madliz said:


> AllHeart, I will never look at hail again without thinking of them as 'hail balls'.


 A-hem. I guess you don't call them hail balls. :confused2: We do in Canada. My head was nowhere near the gutter there - honest! 

But had I said hailed balls...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I was just checking that site tonight, looking at the month ahead, seeing that the forecast for December 21st was high 3º, low -1º, snow. That's the day my daughter (hopefully) arrives for Christmas! I wonder how accurate that will prove to be. Maybe we'll be in for a white Christmas.


That's the day we fly out and I hope it doesn't bloody snow 'cos the airport closes with a centimetre of the stuff on the runway. Last year was a blummin' disaster 'cos we got diverted from Bristol to Birmingham because of a storm...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I use Rain Alarm and AEMET but I also use Weather Europe, Satellite Weather Europe, Weather Forecast, Rainfall, Clouds, Sun in Europe - Source: SAT24.com for satellite pics and Meteomalaga - Malaga Weather

There were two tornadoes yesterday, both starting out over the sea so they were water spouts before they hit land. A petrol station in Malaga was flattened as well as a few beach restaurants. We dropped our boy off at school as the rain wasn't too bad at that point and it was his first day back after a two week spell of sickness. On the way, a bolt of lightening hit the road about 20 metres from our car which was a bit scary. OH took the boy into school and then the storm proper hit us. Hailstones and swirling winds of around 100/110 kph. Our friend, who was rather strangely wearing shorts and a t-shirt came running back with OH for a lift home and his umbrella snapped in half. We set off for Torrox Pueblo and I have never seen anything like it, let alone drive through anything like that. The narrow streets resembled river rapids with gushing waterfalls cascading down steps and water crashing down from rooftops. I can only describe it as driving through a car wash the whole way. 

Our roads in the campo are a bit of a mess but they Spanish will clear away all the boulders and mudslides and other rubbish pretty quickly. More rain overnight but nothing like yesterday.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

thrax said:


> I use Rain Alarm and AEMET but I also use Weather Europe, Satellite Weather Europe, Weather Forecast, Rainfall, Clouds, Sun in Europe - Source: SAT24.com for satellite pics and Meteomalaga - Malaga Weather
> 
> There were two tornadoes yesterday, both starting out over the sea so they were water spouts before they hit land. A petrol station in Malaga was flattened as well as a few beach restaurants. We dropped our boy off at school as the rain wasn't too bad at that point and it was his first day back after a two week spell of sickness. On the way, a bolt of lightening hit the road about 20 metres from our car which was a bit scary. OH took the boy into school and then the storm proper hit us. Hailstones and swirling winds of around 100/110 kph. Our friend, who was rather strangely wearing shorts and a t-shirt came running back with OH for a lift home and his umbrella snapped in half. We set off for Torrox Pueblo and I have never seen anything like it, let alone drive through anything like that. The narrow streets resembled river rapids with gushing waterfalls cascading down steps and water crashing down from rooftops. I can only describe it as driving through a car wash the whole way.
> 
> Our roads in the campo are a bit of a mess but they Spanish will clear away all the boulders and mudslides and other rubbish pretty quickly. More rain overnight but nothing like yesterday.


I can't even begin to imagine what Frigiliana would be like in a storm like we get up here in the north. Goodness gracious!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

thrax said:


> I use Rain Alarm and AEMET but I also use Weather Europe, Satellite Weather Europe, Weather Forecast, Rainfall, Clouds, Sun in Europe - Source: SAT24.com for satellite pics and Meteomalaga - Malaga Weather
> 
> There were two tornadoes yesterday, both starting out over the sea so they were water spouts before they hit land. A petrol station in Malaga was flattened as well as a few beach restaurants. We dropped our boy off at school as the rain wasn't too bad at that point and it was his first day back after a two week spell of sickness. On the way, a bolt of lightening hit the road about 20 metres from our car which was a bit scary. OH took the boy into school and then the storm proper hit us. Hailstones and swirling winds of around 100/110 kph. Our friend, who was rather strangely wearing shorts and a t-shirt came running back with OH for a lift home and his umbrella snapped in half. We set off for Torrox Pueblo and I have never seen anything like it, let alone drive through anything like that. The narrow streets resembled river rapids with gushing waterfalls cascading down steps and water crashing down from rooftops. I can only describe it as driving through a car wash the whole way.
> 
> Our roads in the campo are a bit of a mess but they Spanish will clear away all the boulders and mudslides and other rubbish pretty quickly. More rain overnight but nothing like yesterday.


 Hi Thrax. I'm glad you guys are all okay, despite the dreadful scare! 

Thanks for the great links for weather. Those satellite images make me feel so very tiny in this huge world!  

Here's an excellent report with a description, photos and videos of what you describe of the storm yesterday. Thankfully, I stayed inside all day and roasted chicken thighs and potatoes in my new convection oven. Very safe indeed. 

A tornado has affected Churriana and Torremolinos today - Costa del Sol - Spain news


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Thrax. I'm glad you guys are all okay, despite the dreadful scare!
> 
> Thanks for the great links for weather. Those satellite images make me feel so very tiny in this huge world!
> 
> ...


The first video in that report is labelled _Tornado Torremolinos 17-11-2012_ and is indeed two years old. I suppose it goes to show that it's not such an unusual event.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Madliz said:


> The first video in that report is labelled _Tornado Torremolinos 17-11-2012_ and is indeed two years old. I suppose it goes to show that it's not such an unusual event.


 How astute of you to notice! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

